# First taste of ZP!



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

So, tonight Toby is skipping a meal in preparation of starting ZP full time tomorrow. I got the ZP this afternoon and I decided tonight to give him a piece and see how he liked it. When I gave it to him, I also gave Lilly and Rocky pieces as a treat. 

Well...

Rocky ate it whole. Scarfed it down. The little Chihuahua piggy loved it, as he loves all food. 

Lilly ate hers right away and loved it. 

Toby held it in his mouth and then spit it out. He repeated that about four times. Then, my sister suggested he didn't like the size of it, so I broke a piece in three. He chowed down on them! The pieces were just too big! So I decided to take a hammer to the bag to break up the pieces a tiny bit. BUT HE LOVED IT!!!!!! Toby has never enjoyed eating anything (treats, kibble, canned, raw meats, anything!) other than bully sticks before. It was nice to see him like a food. 

Then they all proceeded to hunt around the dining room for more for over an hour. LOL.

I am going to Disney World this weekend with my mom, but my dad and sister have agreed to feed Toby separately so he can start his ZP tomorrow morning. And I actually have my mom considering putting Rocky on it too, so that's an improvement!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Adding water might make it easier for him to chew. Mine don't really like to eat it completely dry either. That is great that he likes it though- what a relief!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Missy, it really was a relief! Yeah, for meals water will be added. I just gave him a piece as a treat tonight to make sure he liked it, because if it was up to him he would just never eat again and I didn't want to waste any. Maybe he will love the ZP so much that he will actually eat!!!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Good that he liked it. I cut my girls' ZP into 3-4 parts, then put water. They don't like the big chunks.

Have fun at Disney!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

hershey109 said:


> Good that he liked it. I cut my girls' ZP into 3-4 parts, then put water. They don't like the big chunks.
> 
> Have fun at Disney!


Yeah, that is what I am going to do. Thanks!


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

What is ZP?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Mine all swallow it practically whole the little piggies! haha! Even the little 3 pounder!
Since it is jerky-like it should be easy to tear up. He'll be able to scrf it down with the best of them in no time.
Good news!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

It is short for Ziwipeak. It is air dried raw food from New Zealand. It comes in three flavors- liver, venison, and venison and fish. It is a completely balanced raw diet with the convenience of kibble, because you feed it just like kibble. It kind of looks like a jerky... It has meat, organ, bones, vitamins, fish oil, and minerals. 

It is not cheap, for sure. A 2.2 pound bag cost be about $30. But they eat very little of it and a 2.2 lb bag will last my 5.5 pound Toby about a month, maybe a little more. It is second best only to fresh raw. 

You can buy it on Amazon, directly from ZP, wag.com, petfooddirect.com, and more. 

Here is there website for more research. Welcome to ZiwiPeak - The ultimate raw dog food and cat food, for the healthiest of pets and all 100% pure natural, raw, meat » ZiwiPeak

I just decided to switch Toby after being here and learning a lot about dog foods and researching it extensively.


----------



## Philippa (Jul 16, 2012)

What are the benefits of this ZP?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

AWESOME BABY!!!

Great job. So glad Toby liked it.
And it looks like you are being a 
positive influence on your mom 
as well, that is fantastic.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Philippa said:


> What are the benefits of this ZP?


Tiny, odorless (or minimal odor) poop. 

Silky fur and good skin.

More easily processed by the dogs digestive system. 

It is a 100% natural diet made from New Zealand venison, lamb and fish. 

And of course all of the health benefits of a good, balanced, raw diet. Raw diets are best for dogs, but I do not have the time to do full raw right now. So I settled on ZP, which is air dried pre-made raw. It is a complete food and provides total nutrition. 

From the website Mr. Chewy:


> ZiwiPeak sources only the best, 100% natural ingredients from New Zealand pastures and oceans for your Fido and Fluffy's dinner bowl including: venison, lamb, New Zealand green=lipped mussels, fish, kelp and a heaping helping of livers, lungs, hearts and kidneys – a natural source of vitamins, minerals and essential fatty acids. What you won't find in these recipes are added sugars, salts, glycerines, antibiotics, hormones, preservatives or carbohydrates such as potatoes, grains, rice, beet pulp, wheat glutens or cornmeal.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Philippa said:


> What are the benefits of this ZP?


A healthy dog! 

Seriously, everything from healthy organs to a silky coat. It is an amazing food.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> AWESOME BABY!!!
> 
> Great job. So glad Toby liked it.
> And it looks like you are being a
> ...


Thanks! I was so happy, too. I was concerned because His Highness is picky. He only eats for sustenance, not enjoyment like many dogs. And he fights tooth and nail to eat even a treat, breakfast and dinner are miserable. So this was a pleasant surprise. I hope it continues, but I have a feeling it will. 

My mom agreed to pay for Toby's food for six months. After that, I will pick it up. I convinced her that if after the first month Toby is doing well, she will buy a bag for Rocky. She doesn't want to rock the boat with Lilly who does so good on the BB, at her age with her illnesses. But if I can get Rocky on it, I will be happy. I am trying to get her or my sister to come on here, but so far they refuse. They get their info from me, they say.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo good job Toby!

I am so happy for y'all. My kids love ZP. It is a great food!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Huly said:


> Woohoo good job Toby!
> 
> I am so happy for y'all. *My kids love ZP.* It is a great food!




You feed your CHILDREN Ziwipeak???!!! :nshocked2::nshocked2::nshocked2:





Haha, do you even notice that you call your pups your kids? I got caught
today at the salon when I was talking about Rocky & Benji. I said "my boys",
and the hairdresser that has known me for years said "Oh my god I did not
know you have kids!" LOL


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ashley, tell them there is a lady on the forum with three boobs! They will come!  ...or actually they probably won't want to come even more! LOL


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby is "my boy" to others, too. And he has a name that could very easily be a little boys name which makes it even more crazy for others. 

LS, I tried. I told them there are cute little tiny Chis on here like KC, Ginger, Gemma, and Bella. And lots of handsome boys and beautiful princesses. They don't like the idea, I guess. I haven't tried the three boobed woman tactic yet, but I could do that next...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha, don't do it Ashley, they will think you are nuts for sticking around! lol


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

A lady at work, who I have not seen for a bit, walked into an elevator in which I was already in with colleagues and asked, "How are the babies". I seriously had to ask if she meant the dogs or my grandbabies. 

She meant the dogs...haha!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> A lady at work, who I have not seen for a bit, walked into an elevator in which I was already in with colleagues and asked, "How are the babies". I seriously had to ask if she meant the dogs or my grandbabies.
> 
> She meant the dogs...haha!


My parents call my dogs their "grand kids" and once my dad had a whole conversation on a plane about coming to visit us- he started by saying he was visiting his daughter, son in law and grandkids- then when he realized the woman thought he was talking about human kids he just went with it! Even talked about the puppy like she was a newborn- my mom was so embarrassed!

Back to the topic at hand- I keep ZP around for traveling and emergencies when I might run out of raw food and to use as treats. I love the stuff. If something horrible happened and I could not feed raw (cause I really think that's best for us) I would feed ZP. One of my dogs always coughs some pieces up if I don't wet it though, I think cause he eats it so fast.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Just reading about you breaking pieces of ZP up ? I ordered a sample pack as I'm thinking of changing Bella's food and the pieces are really small already, smaller than a bran flake. Are they bigger in a non sample pack ? Have mine just got a bit squashed in the post. Also are you just going to feed straight away ? Or introduce it slowly or I have I misread thread ? x


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so glad Toby loves his ZP, makes life so much easier when they love a food that is good for them. Did he try and roll in it? Mine did that they were so excited when they first got it. Both Chloe and Winston didn't like to eat the squares whole originally but they got used to it in a week or so, I gradually added some whole ones in until they were eating all whole squares.

Have a great time at Disney World- im jealous!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

ZP is what I'm going to be buying come pay day so it's good to hear some reviews of it first hand. I'm so glad Toby has found something he can enjoy. Mylo often doesn't like big pieces of food so I'll have to look into breaking them up too. I got some treats from natures:menu which are made with 95% meat (they are a BARF company) and Mylo LOVES them. Normally I give him a treat when potty training and he goes back to what he was doing but with these he looks at me as if to say 'and where's the rest?'

On Fridays my sister looks after Mylo as I do a double shift in work and I'm gone all day. It's my form of doggy day care as he ends up exhausted after a day of playing with the kids and her husband who professed to hate dogs, especially puppies before he met Mylo. The other half went to pick Mylo up after work and ended up staying until I got out of work at 10pm. So when we were leaving I said thanks for looking after my boys, to which he husband replied 'it's no problem, one sat dribbling all night and the other just peed under the table.'


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> It is short for Ziwipeak. It is air dried raw food from New Zealand. It comes in three flavors- liver, venison, and venison and fish. It is a completely balanced raw diet with the convenience of kibble, because you feed it just like kibble. It kind of looks like a jerky... It has meat, organ, bones, vitamins, fish oil, and minerals.
> 
> It is not cheap, for sure. A 2.2 pound bag cost be about $30. But they eat very little of it and a 2.2 lb bag will last my 5.5 pound Toby about a month, maybe a little more. It is second best only to fresh raw.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm going to look into this!


----------



## Philippa (Jul 16, 2012)

I wish I wasn't a poor college student and could afford ZP for London . One day I am going to spoil her so nasty though, haha.


----------

